# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  يوتيب المنتدى

## مهدي شطناوي

*مرحبا ...

كلنا بنعرف اليوتيوب ..وكل واحد بيقعد عليه يدور فيديو...


حبيت اخصص هالصفحة..انو اي واحد شاف فيديو..وعجبه وما قدر يحطو بموضوع 


بنعمل مكتبة ..هون بتفرجي كل الفيديوهات اللي نفسك تفرجيها لصحابحك بالمنتدى...

شو رأيكم....

ارجو التفاعل..والموضوع متجدد من كل الاعضاء..*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center][align=left][align=center]وهاد اول موضوع

صحفي يحرج بوش وبلير معا
سكتهم

[/align][/align][align=center][/align][/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

هالفيديو يا مهدي مدبلج ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## دموع الورد

والله حلو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]هاي فيديو لأحلى دعاية شفتها..من زين

قطوورة الندى عنجد رووعه...بحب اشوفه كل يوم


[/align]

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الصراحه الموضوع عجبني

يعني عادي انا اطلب فيديو او اغنيه وانت تجيبها ولا لازم كل واحد هو يحط  :Icon15:

----------


## غسان

_
موضوع حلو كثير .. مشكور مهدي ... اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة_

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مرحبا ..
كيفكم..اولاُ بدي اسألكم مين بعرف وفاء سلطان...
طبعاً اكبر المفكرين العلمانين...الله يوخدها ويريحنا منها...
حبيت اعرفكم على اعداء الله واعداء الاسلام....
وعلى قناة الجزيرة التافهه اللي جابت انسان ضعيف ما بيقدر يرد ويدافع هون المشكلة...
بس لو جابتلها د.محمد العريفي او القرضاوي والله ليخلها تلف عحالها مابدي اطول عليكم اسيبكم مع الفيدوهات







بعد ما شفتو وقاحتها وقلة علم المسلم اللي رد عليها....

كنا بحاجة لهذا الرجل ان يرد عليها....

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شوفو هاللاعب ...حب يموزح مع الحكم....

اكلها......هههه..مسكين

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[align=center][align=center]موقف طريف .... للشيخ د.محمد العريفي....
اللي انا بعتبرو من اروع الدعاة...ومن اجملهم......(اجمل من مهند بكثيييير)


[/align][/align]*

----------


## دموع الورد

مشكوررررررر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي
					

مرحبا ..
كيفكم..اولاُ بدي اسألكم مين بعرف وفاء سلطان...
طبعاً اكبر المفكرين العلمانين...الله يوخدها ويريحنا منها...
حبيت اعرفكم على اعداء الله واعداء الاسلام....
وعلى قناة الجزيرة التافهه اللي جابت انسان ضعيف ما بيقدر يرد ويدافع هون المشكلة...
بس لو جابتلها د.محمد العريفي او القرضاوي والله ليخلها تلف عحالها مابدي اطول عليكم اسيبكم مع الفيدوهات








بعد ما شفتو وقاحتها وقلة علم المسلم اللي رد عليها....

كنا بحاجة لهذا الرجل ان يرد عليها....





مشكور مهدي ... لاتعليق_

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*اللي بدو يعرف ويشوف مخروووط ماخ
او يشووف طيارة اسرع من السوط وكيف بتخترق حاجز الصوت ...

يشوف هالفيدو

بصراااحة بتخليك تنفعل...........





والثاني اوضح واحلى بكثييييييييييييييييييييير

*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*اللي بيقدر يعرف هاد  هدف ولا مش هدف 
الو شو ما بدو ..........
موقف بيجنن وبيضحك وانتماء لا حدووود له

*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لماذا لم يثبت الموضوع لغاية الان :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[align=center]أطلق طفل يبلغ من العمر سنتين النار على والده من مسدس حربي عيار 9مم بالـ ' خطأ ' فأرداه قتيلاً في أحد الأعراس بحلب ، في ساعة متأخرة من مساء الأحد الماضي .



وكان والد الطفل ' محمد طباع ' ( 33 ) عاماً ًانتهى لتوه من إطلاق النار من مسدسه في فرح تقيمه عائلة ' البرادعي ' في مزرعتها في ' خان العسل ' غرب حلب . حيث أخذ الطفل ' حمزة ' المسدس بعد أن وضعه والده على الطاولة , وقام بوضعه في خاصرة والده وأطلق النار ، فاخترق العيار الناري قلبه ، و أرداه قتيلاً .


وقال شاهد عيان : فوجئنا بالطفل يطلق النار على والده لحظة انشغالنا بدخول العريس إلى العرس '. وتابع ' فقمنا بإسعافه إلى مشفى الرازي بحلب ، حيث تبين أن الرصاصة اخترقت قلبه ، وفارق الحياة '.


وعن سبب الوفاة جاء في تقرير الطبيب الشرعي أن الوفاة ناجمة عن ' النزف البطيني والصدري الصاعق جراء اختراق الطلقة لجسده


وكان أحد الحاضرين للعرس يقوم بتصوير الحفلة من جهازه الخليوي عندما وقعت الحادثة ،
حيث سجل الحادثة لحظة إطلاق النار من قبل الطفل على والده

وهاااااي الفيديو



[/align]*

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

لماذا لم يثبت الموضوع لغاية الان


من عيوني

الموضوع يستحق _

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _
> 
> من عيوني
> 
> الموضوع يستحق _


تسلم يا كبير :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## mylife079

مشكور مهدي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]احلى طوووشة بباب الحارة 2 
والادعشري موجوود

[/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]افضل مقاتلة بالعالم...

اشترت اسرائيل منها 35 طيارة ....ورح تكمل العدد لل50 
شوفها ...مش طبيعية


[/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]لقطة مضحكة لفنان ناصر القصبي


[/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[align=center]كنترولية الباصات زي هالشب البستوووني

[/align]*

----------


## دموع الورد

الاخيره حلوه :Db465236ff: 
بس ما شاء الله عليه ما احنه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]عرااسي ...حافظة سوالف الشباب

[/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[align=center]شوووف  كارلوس....رجلو مش طبيعية

شرح كامل عن شوته الو


[/align]*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*[align=center]أبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــو  صقر




[/align]*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  اذا هيك عقبال عند الحبايب

----------


## Sad Story

فتوى الشيخ عبد العزيز الفوزان في حادثة اعدام الشهيد باذن الله صدام حسين




هذا مقطع لفهد اصطاد انثى القرد واراد افتراسها فتفاجأ بانها حامل ..انظر كيف كانت ردة فعل هذا الفهد المفترس حين خرج الصغير من امه..    وكيف تحول من مفترس الي ...!! تابع المقطع واحكم  



هذا المقطع غريب جدا فلقد شاهدته كثيرا لاجد تفسيرا له فلم اجد ...رجل في مواجهة اسد لنتابع من يتغلب على الاخر 




 مقطع لعادل امام
اللهم خد مننا واديهم




لقاء الشاعرة الفلسطينية رحاب كنعان بابنتها بعد فراق دام عشرون عاماً تقريبا

مشهد مؤثر يُبكى العبن والقلب والنفس

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكووووور 
يسلموا على مقطع عادل امام

----------


## mylife079

العودة الى الله

----------


## Sad Story

احلى دبكة فاخر عالاخر




مقطع غير شكل .....

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

جيل جديد من المطاعم

----------


## Sad Story

موال القعود لمطرب من مطربين غزة باللهجة البدوية

----------


## Sad Story

يقدمون الحيوانات الحية الي النمور  لكي يشاهدها الزوار ..... !!!!! بلا رحمة ولا شفقة على الحيوان الضعيف

----------


## Sad Story

سبحان الله الأرض تبتلع سيارة

----------


## Sad Story

سعودي يمشي بالهامر على عجلتين

----------


## Sad Story

هدف ميسي الأسطوري





هدف رونالدينو دبل كيك

----------


## Sad Story

هدف مارادونا التاريخي في انجلترا 1986

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أغنية رائعة ...لكل الى انجرح بيوم يسمع هالاغنية كثييييير حلوة ...

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

لا تعلييق !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مهدي شطناوي



----------


## hossamhh2006

تسلم الايادى يا غالى

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

سهرني سهر ...نانسي عجرم :SnipeR (51):

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_

_


 اجمل من هيك والله ما شفت الف الف شكر

----------


## الولهان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  





اجمل من هيك والله ما شفت الف الف شكر
_


اشي بجنن 
حاولت الاقيها mp3
بس ما لقيتها شكرا

----------


## ajluni top

very smart :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_NZynL9k4w

Evanescence- Lacrymosa

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## غسان

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

_موضوع حلو كتير
شكرا اخوي
_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طفلة خايفة من ظلها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا فكرة حلوة كثير

----------


## غسان

_فشة غل ... اثاويه ..من مواطن عربي .._

----------


## غسان



----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _
> 
> _


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مقطع من مسلسل الملك فاروق
مؤثر جدا



عنجد بتعيش الاحساس

----------


## غسان

مسكين  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## القلم الحزين

بصراحة مش فاهمة شو قصدك

----------


## anoucha

مشكوورة كتير حلوة هاي الغنية

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب

مشهد مؤثر جدا...من فيلم اسف على الازعاج




مشهد مضحك ....من فيلم زكي شان

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيديو لطفل صغير 
غنى اغنية لاطفال العالم 
وبغني عن الحروب
بس طفل روعه 
واغنيته حلوه كثير
اسم الاغنية 
Tell Me Why 
واسمه الطفل DEclan GAlbraith

----------


## غسان

_THE FINAL BREAK_

----------


## The Gentle Man

ضغط الشغل ولما تكون قرفان حالك

----------


## The Gentle Man

على شو بعطوهن الرخصة نفسي افهم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هل انت حمار؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قصة حب أحمد حلمي ومنى زكي ....

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا احمد على اليوتب الرائع

----------


## keana

خيال .....................خيال...................خيال

شي بخالط الخيال

بنايات بلشوا يعمروها في دبي 



رااااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> خيال .....................خيال...................خيال
> 
> شي بخالط الخيال
> 
> بنايات بلشوا يعمروها في دبي 
> 
> 
> 
> رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


ما شاء الله

----------


## keana

شايف يا عبدالله شايف

----------


## غسان

_على اعتبار كله اليوم منكد .._

----------


## saousana

> _على اعتبار كله اليوم منكد .._


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
وبتزيدها كمان 
ما هاد اكتر مقطع بخلي الواحد يعيط  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> وبتزيدها كمان 
> 
> ما هاد اكتر مقطع بخلي الواحد يعيط


_ بعرف .. عشان هيك حاطه_

----------


## keana



----------


## منيرة الظلام

والله حلو

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]موقف يفش الغل مع الوزير رامسفلد

[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

http://clipat.maktoob.com/video.php?video_id=234902

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كاسك يا وطن .... روعة هالمقطع روعة (مؤلم جدااااا) ابدع دريد لحام فيها :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  

 :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:   :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان



----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center]




الدفاع عن الوطن[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هذا الفيديو الذي اثار اهتمام الملايين

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 

يسلموا عبادة هدف رائع بس غريب نوعا ما

----------


## keana



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 



والله رهيب
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

> 


 
ماشاء الله 
لا اله الا الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 



سبحان الله  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha



----------


## anoucha

> 


ارادة عجيبة الله يقويه

----------


## شمعة امل

> 


الله يعطيه الصحه  :SnipeR (62): 




> 


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> الله يعطيه الصحه


لا تكون ما عجبتك العوامة روحي انا مو متلك بتسمعي اغاني حبيبي لاليسا و حبيتك لجورج و حبك برص لا بو بطيخ الشرقي ما بحبو

----------


## غسان

[align=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9FGrP8vvnY&feature=related
[/align]





_من اجمل مشاهد ملوك الطوائف_

----------


## سماا

موضووع رووعة يسلمووا  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> 


ههههه وهي شو بها ؟

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> 


بس لو فيها (وسط النار) بتكون أحلى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

[align=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4qSDhM-00&feature=related

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يختييييييي ، بالاخر صارت تعيط 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> 


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## غسان



----------


## Sc®ipt

طفله تركيه (سحر) تلقي رساله لرسول الله ... لغة تركيه وغير مفهومه ... 

الترجمه موجوده لكن من غير ما تقرأ الترجمه احساسها بيوصلك الرساله بالفعل ..

وانا اشهد انه تأثرت كثير كثير بالمقطع ودمعت !

كمل المقطع للاخر ... العبره بالنهايه .

----------


## Sc®ipt



----------


## Sc®ipt

القال و القيل عند النسوان

----------


## Sc®ipt



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
دراما تمثيلية قام بها خريجو سنة 2009 من كلية الطب في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا تمثل معاناة طالب الطب بعد دخوله المستشفى 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

تحشيييييييييش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سمعة أبو صقر أمن جامعي

----------


## رموش حزينه



----------


## رموش حزينه

قصيده ولا اجمل ...............

----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*دخل طفلان بريطانيان عالم الشهرة من الباب الواسع بعد نشر والدهما مقطع فيديو لهما ، حيث حقق الفيديو رقمًا قياسيًا غير مسبوق في عدد مرات المشاهدة . الفيديو للطفلين هاري وتشارلي، شاهده أكثر من 139 مليون شخص حول العالم, على موقع اليوتيوب فقط, إضافة إلى ملايين المشاهدات عبر المواقع الأخرى الشبيهة بموقع يوتيوب.* 
*وأجرت وسائل الإعلام, لقاءات مع والد الطفلين, للتعرف إلى كواليس المقطع والقصة الكاملة*

----------


## غسان

> *دخل طفلان بريطانيان عالم الشهرة من الباب الواسع بعد نشر والدهما مقطع فيديو لهما ، حيث حقق الفيديو رقمًا قياسيًا غير مسبوق في عدد مرات المشاهدة . الفيديو للطفلين هاري وتشارلي، شاهده أكثر من 139 مليون شخص حول العالم, على موقع اليوتيوب فقط, إضافة إلى ملايين المشاهدات عبر المواقع الأخرى الشبيهة بموقع يوتيوب.* 
> *وأجرت وسائل الإعلام, لقاءات مع والد الطفلين, للتعرف إلى كواليس المقطع والقصة الكاملة*




_بجننوا ماشاء الله عليهم ..
_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله ينتقم منهم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> الله ينتقم منهم


 
لله درك يا فراس 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## The Gentle Man

افضل مدرب بالعالم

----------


## غسان

:Icon5:  :Icon5:

----------


## دليلة

> 



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  سيبوه عنه ماحفظ  والله كرهو بلقران  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> افضل مدرب بالعالم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> افضل مدرب بالعالم


 
مااااااااا أزكااااااااااااااااااه :Icon32:

----------


## آلجوري

> 


 
هو للوهلة الاولى ببين انو مظلوم وشادين عليه ومن الخوف مو عارف يحفظ ... لكن شكله والله أعلم مخه سميك هالولد ومشيب راس أبوه وهمه يلعب وما بدو يحفظ  ... باختصار هاي دموع تماسيح  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: 
اي لو عندي الولد كتلته اكثر شو هاد

----------


## غسان

> هو للوهلة الاولى ببين انو مظلوم وشادين عليه ومن الخوف مو عارف يحفظ ... لكن شكله والله أعلم مخه سميك هالولد ومشيب راس أبوه وهمه يلعب وما بدو يحفظ  ... باختصار هاي دموع تماسيح


_ايات بتحكي هيك  من زمان عنك ايات .. شكلك متغيره .._

----------


## غسان

> اي لو عندي الولد كتلته اكثر شو هاد


منيح الي ما عندك  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## دليلة

معاك يالخضرا ديري حالة

----------


## آلجوري

> _ايات بتحكي هيك  من زمان عنك ايات .. شكلك متغيره .._





والله وزمان عن غسانوو  :Smile: 

صح متغيرة  :Frown:  زمان كان قلبي يتقطع عليه وأصير بدي عيط معه   :Frown: 

والله زعلت عليه بس حسيته مهمل وغبي اشوي ... ولا لييييش مش حااافظ  :Eh S(3):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> منيح الي ما عندك


 :Dance:  :Dance: 
كان حفظ  :SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> والله وزمان عن غسانوو 
> 
> صح متغيرة  زمان كان قلبي يتقطع عليه وأصير بدي عيط معه 
> 
> والله زعلت عليه بس حسيته مهمل وغبي اشوي ... ولا لييييش مش حااافظ  [/CENTER]


شايفين ، هيها اعترفت صايرة شريرة  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## غسان

> والله وزمان عن غسانوو 
> 
> صح متغيرة  زمان كان قلبي يتقطع عليه وأصير بدي عيط معه  
> 
> والله زعلت عليه بس حسيته مهمل وغبي اشوي ... ولا لييييش مش حااافظ


_مممممممممم .. لا لا شريره ...
 مهو الي بسمعله بقرف يخرب بيته ما ازنخه .._



> كان حفظ


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> شايفين ، هيها اعترفت صايرة شريرة


 :Db465236ff:   شريره من النوع الكويس ايات .. 
[/CENTER]

----------


## آلجوري

> شايفين ، هيها اعترفت صايرة شريرة






كنت عارف انك راح تطلع تستغل الموقف ... بس أنا مو شريرة  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## آلجوري

> _مممممممممم .. لا لا شريره ..._





> _مهو الي بسمعله بقرف يخرب بيته ما ازنخه .._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 :Db465236ff: 
مهو طلع روحة ... شو مخو سميك ... وبيحكيلو احفظ وبنزلك تلعب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## FO=FO

شكرا ع الموضوع

----------


## دليلة



----------


## anoucha

> 


شفتو فيري نايس

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فيلم كرتوني صغير ومؤثر عن حصار غزه.
وجدار الموت الفولاذي.
عارُ عليكم

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
يرحم أيامك يا صدام .. الله يرحمك 
[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## آلجوري

الله يسعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدك ويسلم أصلك شو بتفهم  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man



----------


## The Gentle Man

مع انه مقصرين بحقهم 

والله مش لازم نعمل هيك
فعلا انه الاساتذه من افضل الاشخاص
بس ايام زمان مش هلا
لانه هلا ما في فرق بينهم وبين الاشخاص العاديين 

بس تذكرت دعاوي ايام زمان
ايام الشقا

----------

